# Windows bootet nach Neuinstallation von Linux nicht mehr



## perla (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
habe mich dazu hinreisen lassen, obwohl ich eigentlich eher Computer-Laie bin, auf meinen Laptop mit Linux und windows Partition, Linux nach einem Absturz neu zu installieren. Direkt nach der Installation hat auch alles funktioniert, sowohl linux und windows liessen sich starten, nach dem anschließenden bootvorgang war dies leider nicht mehr der Fall. Ich kann zwar noch wählen, ob linux oder windows gestartet werden soll, von windows bekomme ich allerdings die Meldung loading windows und dann L? und es passiert nichts mehr (es hilft nur noch ausschalten des Rechners) Da ein Freund von mir stundenlang an der Partitionierung gebastelt hat möchte ich nicht schon wieder nerven, wäre also nett, wenn mir jemand einen einfach verständlichen Tip geben kann (Windows löschen ist keine wirkliche Lösung, da mein Drucker nur unter windows druckt

Perla


----------



## imweasel (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,

konfiguriere deinen *Lilo* neu, dann sollte es wieder funktionieren. Wenn dein _Kumpel_ stundenlang mit der Partitionierung beschäftigt war, denn tippe ich das er dir den MBR zerlegt hat!?

Ich denke das es am einfachsten ist, wenn du mit der SuSE-CD bootest und dann über den Rescue-Mode deinen Lilo wieder richtest.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2005)

@iamweasel: Was läßt dich darauf schließen das SUSE und LILO verwendet werden? Oder hast Du eine neuere und bessere Glaskugel als ich?  :suspekt:

@perla: Weißt Du welche Linux-Distribution Du hast und welcher Bootloader verwendet wird?
Wenn es der bootloader grub ist, dann gibt es üblicherweise einen ordner /boot/grub/ welcher die Datei grub.conf enthält. Ansonsten ist es LILO und da gibt es eine lilo.conf im ordner /etc/
Wie viele Festplatten hast Du, und wie ist/sind sie partitioniert?

Ich hoffe mal, wir werden keine Stunden dazu brauchen das Problem zu lösen, dazu brauchen wir aber mehr Informationen


----------



## perla (12. Juli 2005)

Tja, das sind ja eine ganze Menge Fragen.
Lilo habe ich gefunden, ob der Inhalt korrekt ist kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, habe daher auch noch nichts geändert  und ich bekomme den Text nicht kopiert, in der Lilo.conf steht das gleiche (werde den Text  mal abschreiben und noch nachreichen).
Mein Rechner (ein nicht besonders leistungsstarker Desknote, der aber zum Surfen bisher gereicht hat) hat 4 Partitionen lt. Linux hat hda1 15MB und hda6 5042MB, die anderen beiden Partitionen werden nicht aufgeführt. Linux (Thizlinux, aufgrund der nicht so starken Leistung meines Rechners) ist auf hda6 installiert, Windows befindet sich auf hda5 (Größe muß ich noch checken)                

Hilft diese Info schon weiter ?
Perla


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2005)

Ja, das hilft weiter. So ungefähr sollte Deine lilo.conf aussehen. Wenn Du es schaffst die lilo.conf zu Posten könnte ich auf spezifische Einstellungen bei Dir rücksicht nehmen.
Sollte es bereits ungefähr so aussehen, dann könnte auch der Windows Bootsektor zerschossen sein, das müßten wir dann anders in Angriff nehmen 

Beispielkonfiguration der lilo.conf für Dualboot Linux / Windows:

```
# Voreinstellungen
boot=/dev/hda			# Installiert Lilo in den MBR
prompt				# Läßt den User die Wahl zwischen den Betriebssystemen
timeout=300			# Warte 30 Sekunden bevor automatisch mit dem Standardeintrag gebootet wird
default=Linux			# Dies ist der Standardeintrag, in diesem Fall Linux (ansonsten "Windows" eintragen - ohne Anführungstriche natürlich)

# Linux booten
image=/pfad_zum_kernel	# Pfad zum Kernel Image
label=Linux			# Eintragsbezeichnung (dies ist unser Standardeintrag in den Voreinstellungen)
read-only				# Startet den Root read-only (nur lesbar) sollte nicht geändert werden
root=/dev/hda6		# Partition deines Linux Root-Dateisystems

# Windows booten
other=/dev/hda5		# Partition deines Windows Dateisystems
label=Windows			# Bezeichnung
```

Das sollte ziemlich selbsterklärend sein  

P.S.: Es kann noch ein wenig anders aussehen, je nachdem ob es eine spezielle Bootpartition gibt (ich vermute mal die 15 MB Partition ist es) und wenn ein spezielles Init-Image und/oder eine Ramdisk verwendet wird.


----------



## imweasel (13. Juli 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @iamweasel: Was läßt dich darauf schließen das SUSE und LILO verwendet werden? Oder hast Du eine neuere und bessere Glaskugel als ich?  :suspekt:


Hi,

eine bessere Glaskugel habe ich nicht (nur ein Upgrade auf Version 3.21 ), aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, wenn die Meldung *L?* beim booten erscheint das es sich um LILO handelt. Bei Grub ist mir ein solcher Fehler noch nicht unter die Augen gekommen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juli 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Grub ist mir ein solcher Fehler noch nicht unter die Augen gekommen.



*L?* ist mir überhaupt noch nie nicht unter die Augen gekommen, weder Lilo noch Grub


----------



## perla (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo, vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Hilfsbereitschaft, so langsam fange ich an Linux ein wenig zu verstehen, leider mußte ich trotzdem zu Papier und Kuli greifen um den Inhalt meiner Lilo zu posten, grub habe ich übrigens auch gefunden ist aber soweit ich das überblicken konnte nicht installiert.

Also der Bootlader ist installiert auf /dev/hda

Betriebssysteme:
Linux (default)
Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.17
Wurzeldateisystem/dev/hda6
Windows
Laufwerk/dev/hda5

Der Inhalt von Lilo sieht folgendermaßen aus:
vga="standar"
boot="dev/hda"
map=/boot/bootb
prompt
timeout="100"
message=/boot/message
lba32
default=linux

image="/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.17"
label="linux"
read-only
root="dev/hda5
optional
label="windows"
image="/dev/hda5"
root="/dev/hda6

Bei der Funktion "Einrichtung prüfen" im Boot manager bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda
Merging with /boot/boot.b
mapping message file/boot/message
fatal: not a number "standar"

sagt euch das etwas mehr


----------



## imweasel (13. Juli 2005)

perla hat gesagt.:
			
		

> fatal: not a number "standar"



Hi,

das sagt zumindest aus, das deine Einstellungen bezüglich VGA nicht passen. Eigentlich kannst du den Eintrag löschen bzw. auskommentieren.

Eine Liste der möglichen Werte/Modi kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Juli 2005)

Ich gehe mal zeile für Zeile durch und schaue ob ich Fehler finde oder einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe. Ausserdem erkläre ich das eine oder andere 
Der Eintrag vga="standard" ist nicht sehr geläufig (*und bei Dir vermutlich auch falsch geschrieben. 'standar' gibt es nicht - vertippt?*). Ich würde hier genau angeben was gewünscht ist.

Zur Information:
*vga=modus*        # man kann übrigens auf die anführungsstriche verzichten in der lilo.conf

*modus *kann sein:
*normal* (80x25 text modus)
*extendet *oder *ext *(80x50 text modus)
*ask *(fragt beim booten was man haben möchte)
*<nummer>* (man gibt den textmodus selbst ein)

<nummer> kann man sich aus der VESA Tabelle im Anhang lesen.

*Beispiel:*
vga=788      # Farbtiefe 16 bit / Auflösung 800x600

Bei *boot=dev/hda* fehlte ein Slash, vielleicht tippfehler? So ist es korrekt *boot=/dev/hda*
bis zum eintrag 'optional' ist auch alles korrekt, allerdings braucht windows eigentlich keinen "root"-Eintrag. Was das *optional *dort soll, frage ich mich auch .. weg damit

Ich fasse mal zusammen und schreibe ein Beispiel, das eigentlich funktionieren sollte:


```
vga=788
boot=/dev/hda
map=/boot/bootb
prompt
timeout=100
message=/boot/message
lba32
default=linux

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.17
label=linux
read-only
root=/dev/hda5

other=/dev/hda6
label=windows
```

Und noch einmal mit Erklärungen als Kommentar dahinter:

```
vga=788     # Unser Bildschirm wird eine Auflösung von 800x600 haben und 16 bit Farbtiefe
boot=/dev/hda     # Unser Bootsektor ist auf Festplatte 1
map=/boot/bootb     # Dies ist unsere Zuordnungstabelle
prompt     # Frag nach was wir Booten sollen
timeout=100     # Countdown, bevor der standardeintrag geladen wird
message=/boot/message     # lädt eine pcx-Grafik
lba32     # erlaubt den Bootsektor außerhalb der 1024 Zylinder Grenze
default=linux     # Standardeintrag der nach dem Timeout geladen wird

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.17     # Unser Linux Kernel der geladen wird
label=linux     # Bezeichnung für unseren Linuxeintrag im Auswahlmenü
read-only     # Nur lesend
root=/dev/hda5     # wo ist unsere Rootpartition ( / )

other=/dev/hda6     # Achtung, anderes Format - z. B. für Windows
label=windows     # Bezeichnung für unseren Windowseintrag im Auswahlmenü
```

Hui.. da könnte man ja fast den Text in die Tutorialsektion verchieben *haha*  :suspekt:
Die Vesa-Tabelle habe ich sicherheitshalber extra eingefügt, da das vorige Beispiel - von imweasel - sich auf spezielle Treiber bezieht, die im Kernel aktiviert werden müssen. Mein Beispiel geht vermutlich mit jedem Kernel 

_Update 6 - 14/07/05 - 02.00 Uhr_


----------



## perla (15. Juli 2005)

Hi,

habe meine Lilo entsprechend deiner Vorgabe geändert und windows läuft wieder (juchhu), ist doch ein Vorteil, wenn man weiß was man tut, daher werde in Zukunft die Finger von den Installationen lassen, danke

Perla


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2005)

Gern geschehen   

Du kannst ruhig an Deinem System spielen, solange Du Dich vorher informierst


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


			
				Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....Hui.. da könnte man ja fast den Text in die Tutorialsektion verchieben *haha* :suspekt:
> Die Vesa-Tabelle habe ich sicherheitshalber extra eingefügt....


Dann mach es doch. 
Ich finde dein Posting sehr interessant.
Kurz und knapp aber trotzdem (oder grad deswegen?!) leicht verständlich.
Und die Tabelle ergänzt das ganze noch ein wenig.
Auf jedenfall ein prima "Nachschlagewerk".

Es muss ja nicht immer gleich ein seitenlanges Tutorial sein.
Kleine Tips&Tricks sind oftmals sinnvoller als ganze Bücher.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juli 2005)

Ich denke auch, dass Dein Post als Mini-Tutorial in Sachen Lilo durchaus brauchbar ist.

Als kleine Anmerkung:
Der Parameter message laedt meine ich eine Text-Datei und kein Bild.
Aber moeglicherweise kann er auch beides.

Als kleines Beispiel fuer die lilo.conf, mal meine:

```
root=/dev/hda
prompt
timeout=50
vga=6

image=/boot/vmlinuz
root=/dev/hda3
label=Linux
read-only

other=/dev/hdb
label=Windows
boot-as=0x80

image=/boot/bzImage
root=/dev/hda3
label=Linux(Test)
read-only
```

Kurze Erklaerung zu boot-as=0x80
Ich habe 2. Festplatten im Rechner, die erste fuer Linux, die 2. fuer Windows.
Jetzt ist es aber so, dass Windows scheinbar unbedingt von der ersten Partition der ersten Platte booten will.
Die Einstellun boot-as=0x80 gaukelt Windows, welches ja auf der 2. Platte liegt vor, es laege auf der 1. Platte.
Pfiffig, nicht?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Juli 2005)

> Der Parameter message laedt meine ich eine Text-Datei und kein Bild.
> Aber moeglicherweise kann er auch beides.


Reptiler, google mal nach *mklilomsg* 
Oder schau Dir diese fancy anleitung an 

Hmm.. vielleicht mache ich aus diesem Thread sowas wie ein lilo-boot-wiki


----------

